# Wasatch Moose



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, It looks like after applying for Moose since I can remember,I finally drew a moose tag on the Wasatch. I hope everyone was right that talked me into staying away from the CWMUs. Now I am excited and nervous because I don't want to blow my tag!
I'm sure I'll be soliciting any help I can get till the day I pull the trigger. Thanks to all those who have already given advise.
Looks like I'll be spending a bunch of my Summer scouting the canyons and hope I can find a few good prospects.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the tag. I'd take a wasatch tag over 99% of the cwmus any day.

If it were me, I'd focus along the wasatch front canyons. Especially big and little cottonwood. For whatever reason(s) the moose on the backside of the unit just aren't what they use to be. Not as fun hunting with a bunch of tree huggers around, but I guarantee you'll see more moose on that side.

Good luck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How many points did it take to draw? I'm trying to figure out how many decades I have left with my 15'ish points 


-DallanC


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I was at 17 and I think most 17 point guys will be gone after this year.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats! What weapon are you gonna use? Mrad suggested the Cottonwood canyons but those are archery only. There are some nice bulls back in Lambs if you are gonna use a bow. Access is limited though. It would be a lot of work to get one out of there.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I can go archery or gun. I know there have been some good bulls in Archery only areas the last couple of years and I would love to go that route


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not archery only for moose and goats. Unless it changed. 

I know plenty of people that have used rifles in both big and little for OIL species. Hunters do have to be the legal distance from buildings though.

For sure check out Silver Fork canyon by Solitude and around Dog Lake. Goblers Knob might have a good bull or two as well, but it'd be a bitch to get one out of there.

Always a few good bulls up Lambs Canyon too.

Just watch the private and greenies :shock:


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

What Mrad said! I learned today why rifles are allowed on some Wasatch hunts. I've seen some good bulls in Lambs Canyon too! I've also seen them in the Gobbler's Knob. Lots of meat to pack but certainly worth the effort. Have a great/happy hunt.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. Lots of good info and food for thought. I didn't know rifles were even a possibility in the cottton woods.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mrad said:


> It's not archery only for moose and goats. Unless it changed.


I didn't know that. Thanks for enlightening me Mrad. I would still be really apprehensive, though, hunting moose in the Cottonwoods because of all the people and the tree huggers that are gonna give you crap. I used to bow hunt in BCC years ago but gave it up because of all the crap I would take from bunny huggers I would pass on the trail. Once I even had some granola lady follow me for half the day shouting and blowing a whistle to make sure I didn't kill any deer. :x :x I can only imagine the grief you would get if they saw you carrying a rifle or packing out bullwinkle's head! :shock: :lol: I am not saying you shouldn't give it a try, just that if you do you should be prepared to do deal with those kind of people. I don't think you will have as much trouble in Lambs Canyon. I bow hunted back in there for years as well and the only grief I ever got was from cabin owners once or twice. I was on public land but there are some cabin owners who seem to think that whole canyon is private. I have some friends who own a cabin up at the top by Salamander Lake and they have told me of the (unsuccessful) attempts the Cabin Owners Association have made to have hunting banned in Lambs. But I have seen some big bulls in that canyon and I know if I had that tag I would definitely give Lambs a try. Just be prepared for some really steep and nasty terrain. PM me if you would like info on specific areas where I have seen them.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

And thats just even more reason to pack bullwinkles head around the greenies. Hang around Lambs or Cottonwoods you may get lucky enough to run into this feller.


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

i've seen some moose where i hunt deer above bountiful and i will sure and let you know if they are back there this year (i've seen them 3 years in a row). I will try and post pics and you can decide if you think its worth it.......i always enjoy helping people try and get the big one, pm me for more info


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bountiful is a different unit isnt it?


-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bountiful in part of the East Canyon unit....


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

my apologies....but if anyone has that tag i would be more than willing to share some info....again sorry for not knowing.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

No need to be sorry for attempting to help. Good for you. 

I know a little about the Wasatch moose unit. Keep in touch and have fun. It sure can get frustrating, but it can be a great experience.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the help so far. It has been very helpful. It should be fun this Summer scouting all the areas I've already got in mind and ideas from all of you. When you finally draw a once in a lifetime tag, it is exciting but makes me very nervous at the same time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just found out that my brother drew on the Limited Entry ML Elk for the Wasatch so I will be spending quite a bit of time this summer helping him scout out some big bulls. If you want to send me your contact info I would be happy to let you know about any big bullwinkles we come across.


----------

